# Ist Gaming in 4K noch zu &quot;neu&quot;?



## FOX1991GER (14. März 2020)

Hey ihr,

Mich beschäftigt, besonders seit ich auf ein neues System gewechselt habe, folgende Frage: Ist Gaming in 4K eine noch zu neue Technik? 
Die Frage hab ich mir aus verschiedenen Gründen gestellt. Angefangen bei Hardware-Benchmarks auf Youtube. Die meisten Videos sind (auch Stand 2020) größtenteils in 1080p gedreht. Und auch was ich sonst so lese, scheint spielen in FULL HD immer noch Standard zu sein.

Der wichtigste Grund für meine Frage ist aber, das mein System mit einem 3900X und einer 2070 SUPER bei 1080p eine unglaubliche Power aufweist, bei 4K aber ordentlich in die Knie geht. Bei GTA V hab ich, obwohl das Spiel schon sehr alt ist, innerorts knapp über 30, bei offener Landschaft weniger als 20FPS. Beim Zielen mit verschiedenen Waffen bricht die FPS sogar dramatisch ein.

Daher kommt ich immer zu dem Schluss, dass die aktuellen Grakas immer noch nicht gut mit 4K umgehen können. Viele Leute haben mir bereits gesagt, dass die 2080 SUPER und 2080 Ti das spielen in 4K viel besser in den Griff bekommen als die 2070 SUPER, stimmt das? Und ja, ich könnte Benchmarks ablesen, mich interessieren aber schon immer Erfahrungen mehr als Messwerte. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich erwarte nicht, dass ich mit meinem System 120FPS bei 4K-Auflösung erreiche. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass bei meiner CPU-GPU Kombination einiges mehr dringewesen sein musste als 20-30 FPS. Es ist ja nicht nur in GTA V so. Das Gleiche habe ich in Division 2, Wildlands, ArmA II usw.

Ihr könnt mir ja mal sagen was ihr von meiner Vermutung haltet. Bin jederzeit offen für Einsprüche!


----------



## matti30 (14. März 2020)

würde mich eher nach WQHD umsehen, da reicht die 2070 Super dann auch weiterhin.


----------



## Olstyle (14. März 2020)

4k ist halt eine enorme Steigerung der Pixelmenge. Bei den meisten Spielen geht es mit 1-2 reduzierten Details aber trotzdem ganz gut. Und das sage ich mit einer GTX 1080.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. März 2020)

4k braucht natürlich deutlich mehr Power als Full HD, schlieslich hat man die 4x Auflösung zu Full HD. Ich finde nicht das Gaming in 4k zu neu ist. Nur sind die Geldbeutel bei vielen zu klein, wie z.b. bei dir. Eine 2070 Super ist halt für viele 4k Spiele zu langsam. 
Benchmark lesen hilft oft
Bei PCGH GPU Leistungsindex 2020 1.1 hat die RTX Titan 100% bei 4k (kein wunder, es gibt noch keine schnellere Grafikkarte), die RTX 2080ti hat da 95,9% und deine RTX 2070 Super nur 67,3%, also 28,6% weniger Leistung in 4k. Das ist schon eine Hausnummer, die den Unterschied zwischen flüssig spielen und ruckelig spielen ausmacht.


----------



## sinchilla (14. März 2020)

Bei mir hat es sich wieder rückwärts entwickelt.

Ich bin zur frameshure geworden. Das Problem besteht darin, das 4k auf 60fps beschränkt ist, es geht nicht mehr durchs Kabel, dies ändert sich langsam im Laufe neuer Kabelstandarts. 
Hatte vor einigen Jahren ne GTX 1080 an einem 40" 4k Monitor, bin dann auf eine 2070s (ca. 30% mehr Leistung) gewechselt und wenig später auf 34" 21:9 3440x1440, vom Breitbild war ich so begeistert das ich auf 49" 32:9 DFHD gewechselt bin, um noch mehr zur Seite zu sehen und widerrum noch mehr frames zu haben, ich genieße es mit annähernd 144fps durch die virtuellen Schlachtfelder zu hoppeln, mir dem doppelten Sichtfeld im Vergleich zu Fullhd.

Jeder muss letztlich für sich entscheiden was er möchte und bereit ist dafür zu investieren.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2020)

<-- ist seit gut 6 Jahren in 4K unterwegs. Also "neu" ist da gar nix.
Und seit es 4K mit 144hz gibt ist doch alles gut 

Nebenbei sehen FHD-Filmchen, sofern sie nicht mit räudiger Bitrate gespeichert sind, auf 4K auch ordentlich aus.

Watt wofür reicht hängt immer sehr übel vom User ab, der es nicht verknusen kann auch nur einen Millimeter von Ultra abzuweichen, an das er sich die letzten 6 Jahre gewöhnt hat, weil er  sich an seinen FHD-Monitor klammerte^^


Aber die Auflösung ist nur ein ganz kleiner Teil des ganzen. Noch nie aufgefallen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (14. März 2020)

Ich spiele seit 5 Jahren in UHD, immer mit den jeweils aktuellen High-End Karten. Mit angepassten Settings und ohne allzu auffällige optische Einbußen erreiche ich immer meine 60 Fps. Gerade mit Sachen wie z.B. Schatten auf medium kann man viele Fps gewinnen ohne dass es im laufenden Spiel die Optik verhagelt.
Auflösung ist mir wichtig. WQHD würde ich nicht zum Zocken, und schon gar nicht zum Arbeiten zurückhaben wollen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

Lieber Threadersteller,
was willst du nun von uns hören? Nein, 4K ist nicht "zu neu", du nimmst nur zu wenig Geld in die Hand, um die dafür notwendige Leistung zu kaufen. Das ist alles.
Aber ja, die große Mehrheit aller Gamer weltweit zockt noch in FHD. Der nächste Standard wird dann erst mal WQHD werden.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2020)

Wobei hier im Forum (oder auch auf CB) die große Mehrheit WQHD benutzt. Was Bände über "den Rest der Gamer spricht? *g* Und auch die 4K-User keine kleine Minderheit mehr darstellen.

In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2020)


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wobei hier im Forum (oder auch auf CB) die große Mehrheit WQHD benutzt. Was Bände über "den Rest der Gamer spricht? *g* Und auch die 4K-User keine kleine Minderheit mehr darstellen.
> 
> In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2020)



Wenn du meinst, dass die PCGH-Community oder andere Communities von Hardware-Enthusiasten repräsentativ für die Mehrheit der PC-Gamer wäre, dann lebst du leider relativ weit abseits der Realität


----------



## HisN (14. März 2020)

Wir sind doch hier im PCGH, wir und der TE. Warum kann man uns und ihn dann nicht in diese Teilmenge aufnehmen? Sind *wir* abseits der Realität?
Der TE hat doch auch hier gefragt und nicht auf Steam^^
Da kann man doch mal unsere Teilmenge als Referenz hernehmen und nicht "den Rest der Welt"


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. März 2020)

Gaming-Hardware wird aber primär für den Massenmarkt entwickelt. Die High End Produkte für die Enthusiasten sind doch im Grunde nur Machbarkeitsstudien mit zahlenmäßig extrem begrenzter Testgruppe. Deswegen sind Produkte, mit denen Tripple-A-Titel in hohen Einstellungen im 4K gezockt werden können, eben noch immer sehr teuer. In vielleicht zwei Jahren ist dann WQHD der neue Standard und das Enthusiasten-Segment geht Richtung 8K oder was auch immer


----------

